# Browserfenster so groß wie zu öffnendes Bild...Wie?



## Pardon_Me (19. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von scooterbaby _
> *hallo,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine frage an experten!
> ...



Eine Möglichkeit: mit einem JS-Popup...

Code:

```
<a href="#" onClick="MyWindow=window.open('deineseite.htm','MyWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,width=100,height=100,left=100,top=100'); return false;">link</a>
```


----------



## scooterbaby (19. März 2004)

hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine frage an experten!
ist es mit html möglich beim anklicken eines linkes in meiner homepage den html code so zu verändern, dass der browser das zu öffnende bild so groß darstellt wie das bild das mit diesem link geöffnet werden soll.....das ganze sieht sehr schlecht aus, wenn man mit der "nur" einstellung "blank" das bild öffnet....übriegens ich arbeite mit dreamweaver.....das beste was es gibt bei html editoren meiner meinung nach....

wäre über jede hilfe dankbar

gruß
scooterbaby


----------

